# Milk replacers



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

How long will a bag of milk replacer last a 3 day old calf?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...reg-special-calf-milk-replacer-25-lb--2211445


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I'd go with this one, which does not have soy listed as the second ingredient:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest.../dumor-reg-ultra-milk-replacer-25-lb--2211209

Calves are usually given one two-quart bottle twice a day.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

either I'm blind or it isn't there, how many quarts are in one bag?

thanx


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

hmm. Well, the instructions on the link say that an included 10 ounce cup makes two quarts. The bag is 25 pounds. You can probably do the math. I could, but I don't want to.:heh:


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

okay, I was thinking about this last night at bedtime and took out the calculator. If I figured correctly, a 25 pound bag should last you about 20 days. Someone else can please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm thinking you're going to need at least two of those bags.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

The bag your looking at buying is only 25 pounds. A calf can be raised on a 50# bag of milk replacer from birth to weaning. Like mary said, stay away from the bag in your link, it's soy based. Topside


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

encourage feed at every feeding too. The sooner you can get him on feed the sooner you can get him off MR.


----------

